# LGB Turnout-electric motor recommendation



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to power a couple manual LGB turnouts; is the LGB brand motor the best way to go for indoor use? 

Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know about the "best way", but I have SVRR switches and use the Circuitron Tortoise machines that are mounted underneath the benchwork. Relatively cheap and reliable and I like that they are "slow motion" rather than a loud snap.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB units work great and wiring can be found in the 559.pdf document.

http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf

One chapter is missing and that is on the old MTS/MZS system which was only available in the hard copy version and is on the original serial lenz system.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you both. Very helpful information.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Lgb switches are very easy to use and maintain. If you have not bought any switches yet get the ones with the motors all ready on the switch unit. Next you need the control box and power supply. Hook them together and there you go. Pete


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Pete.


----------

